# Bueller..Bueller........Buueller



## Rustycompass

Any other Florida folks in here?


----------



## Charlie

Hell, if they won't pay any attention to ya' over there.......just move to Texas! Port Aransas wouldn't be too much different than Florida! We'll take ya'! Just bring cigars! and Modelo. :smt028 :smt033 :smt028 :smt033


----------



## Rustycompass

Charlie said:


> Hell, if they won't pay any attention to ya' over there.......just move to Texas! Port Aransas wouldn't be too much different than Florida! We'll take ya'! Just bring cigars! and Modelo. :smt028 :smt033 :smt028 :smt033


cool... ! Thanx for the invite Charlie, always nice to be wanted. I'll bring cigars.... now do you feel about a RUM, it goes nicely with a good stoggie.


----------



## tomkk

Port Orange


----------



## Charlie

Port Orange is checking in! Welcome


----------



## Rustycompass

tomkk said:


> Port Orange


 Welcome Bro.....Cool finally another floridian .... ever go to the Florida gun exchange.. GREAT GUN SHOP... word of advice...don't say anything bad about Texans cuz there's a BUNCH of them.... jus' kiddin' they're all pretty cool...:smt023


----------



## tomkk

http://www.handgunforum.net/images/icons/icon14.gif
Thumbs up Florida Gun Exchange is where I do all my business here. Buck's is another place folks like around here.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Glad your here... now there 3 of us..u, me & Baldly... I think...*

Yeah, when I lived down in orlando we used to go to FGE all the time. I've bought my last 4 guns from them...good prices & they will deal with ya too. Bucks huh? Never been there. I just moved to theTallahassee area but it's weird there almost NO gunshops up here. I miss bein able to shoot over to FGE or catch them at a gunshow. Any way welcome to the forum, lots of really great folks here. If ya like guns...then you should like it here. :smt023


----------



## RugerDog

Down in sunny Boca Raton.


----------



## Baldy

*Space Coast*

Hey Rustycompass we got you covered over here in Titusville. I live about 10 miles from the lanch pad and the big splash. About all there is here is hog hunters. We do belong to the Shooting Center indoor range. I am like you in one respect and that is I would never go to the big O with out my gun. Well I don't go anywhere with out a gun but Orlando is crazy. Have a good day.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass

Baldy said:


> I would never go to the big O with out my gun. Well I don't go anywhere with out a gun but Orlando is crazy. Have a good day.
> :mrgreen:


 Hey Badly, I heard you were in FLA. too Good deal. Yeah I was born & raised in Orlando and it has gotten worse & worse. I got my wife & kids the hell out of there & moved up to the panhandle. It's a little more relaxed up here but there no dang gun shop around here. Well there one & the gunshow that comes through every couple of months. But It still alot more safe & the people are seem more friendly too...they'll look ya in the eye when they shake your hand, ya know what I mean?

Hey Rugerdog.... glad your here too... you go tarpon shootin' down there? :smt082


----------



## Todd

Up until last September I was a Floridain. Lived in Viera. I plan on moving back someday.


----------



## RugerDog

No tarpon shootin' here - darn bullets keep bouncin' off the water.


----------



## Sylvester

Yes, I am here now, new to this board. Central Florida here N of Orlando a few miles in Lake County. 

Sylvester


----------



## Rustycompass

Sylvester said:


> Yes, I am here now, new to this board. Central Florida here N of Orlando a few miles in Lake County.
> 
> Sylvester


Glad to see ya & welcome ....


----------



## easher

*NW FL checking in*

I live in Wewahitchka. in Gulf County. 25mi. east of Panama City


----------



## Stachie

North Orlando. I, too, am new to this forum.


----------



## drummin man 627

*Another "transplant" joins the foray*

Hi Crew, I just joined today. I guess I got lucky when I picked Largo, Fl.(between St. Pete & Clearwater) There are 3 ranges within 15-20 mins. drive from where I live. Two indoor & one outdoor. I've been here a couple of years, but haven't found any "shootin' buddies". I'll have to be more assertive, I guess. I'm relativly new to shooting, even though I'm an "old cuss". (Gotta keep it clean) I only own one handgun, so it's my "do all". It's an older D.W. 714-2, so chosen because of the .357 mag. caliber. I mostly practice with .38s. 
That's all for now. :smt1099


----------



## AirForceShooter

just north of Sarasota here.

AFS


----------



## TnRebel

The Space Coast== Melbourne


----------



## AirForceShooter

Sylvester:
you ok??

AFS


----------



## DirtyDon

Palm Bay here. Moved to Florida in June '06, Love it here so far. Anybody shoot at Action Gun Outfitters in Melbourne? I went and tried it out the other day, Lots of fun. Don


----------



## john doe.

Lived in Daytona Beach for a year. My brother in law is the Mayor of Ormond Beach. My wife would love to move there but I have no plans on leaving Northwestern Montana. I love it here.


----------



## Sidewinder6

Ft Lauderdale Here


----------



## MarcoAD

Tampa here...


----------



## PenguinRunway

Ocala here!


----------



## SpecterGC009

*West Melbourne*

Hey all, lived in Ft. Lauderdale for 19 been in melbourne for the almost 3. I shoot every other weekend at action gun outfitters off of Aurora ill be going next saturday, ahh... maybe tomorrow who knows. Proud owner of an XD45 looking for range buddies, and ppl to go to some IDPA events or sumthing. I dont know anyone in Melbourne xcept for family and coworkers. sux


----------



## Bullseye

Hello all..Tampa/Brandon area here...Plenty of ranges in this area too. Shoot Straight just opened a 100 yard indoor range here. I have a Walthers P99 .40, KelTec P32, and the best home defense..A 12 gauge Moss 500A w/ 18.5" barrel.


----------



## drummin man 627

Well howdy Bullseye, from accross the Bay. We Have a great bunch here. Hmmmm Tampa,eh? I guess I know who's bringing the cigars.


----------



## Dreadnought

Funny this thread pops up the week I'm getting out of Palm Bay West...


----------



## chopstick1

Hey airforce,
I am east of sarasota in bradenton, just moved here last year. do you know where the ranges are? I found one (outdoor) 20 mi east of me on rt 64 but they're real expensive!! thanks


----------



## AirForceShooter

The cheapest range is the Sarasota county range at Knights Trail.
Just run down I-75 to Laurel Road and make a left. Take the next left after the gas station and then a left on Rustic Road and follow the signs.

$7 for all day. Ranges at 12 , 25 and 50 yards for handgun and long gun. 100 Yards for Long gun.
RO's aren't too bad.

If you need an indoor range let me know. There's one nearby.

Bye the way I'm close to you. What are you shooting?

AFS


----------



## chopstick1

that's awesome! the outdoor one I went to charged $18, cash only. I can't imagine paying that everytime. not to forget having to wash all the bugs off from driving...... lately I've been trying out the .45 taurus revolver and a springfield m1a....what about you? also what would you say is a good indoor range? thanks for the tip!


----------



## AirForceShooter

for indoor I belong to "Take Aim" on rt 301 just south of University.
If I remember correctly it's $15 a year and $12 to shoot. And that's NOT $12 an hour.

Give them a call. 351-GUNS.

I usually shoot during the week.

Oh, almost forgot both ranges I mentioned are closed on mondays.

Are you on the Florida Shooters Network yet?
http://www.floridashootersnetwork.com/phpbb/index.php3

Almost forgot. It's hurricane season!!! You're sort of new so an advisory. Ammo is hurricane supplies. Stock UP.

AFS


----------



## AirForceShooter

Going to the Palmetto gun show the 28th or 29th?

AFS


----------



## Phamine

Boynton beach here. I shoot at the delray shooting center.


----------



## audiologic

Hello from the hell hole of Miami, guess i'm the only one down here? Well, that's unfortunate. Guess I lose on this note.


----------



## Rustycompass

*What ... ?*



drummin man 627 said:


> Hmmmm Tampa,eh? I guess I know who's bringing the cigars.


 did somebody say " Cigars " ? ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## cbrgator

Ft Lauderdale and Gainesville here. I'm a student in Gainesville, family lives in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## bill5074

Homosassa Springs, on the west coast about 70 miles north of Tampa, work in Orlando. WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

